# What’s the Worst Thing a Teacher Ever Said to You?



## Alexandra (May 8, 2013)

http://www.slate.com/articles/life/..._thing_a_teacher_ever_said_to_you.single.html

Μερικά παραδείγματα:

*Jeffrey Bloomer*: From an English teacher, I got "feminism is why I have to be here with you instead of with my own kids."
*Laura Helmuth*: I got sent out of class for telling a fifth-grade teacher that it’s pronounced _Ill-in-oy_ rather than _Ill-in-ois_. This was in Indiana, which shares its longest border with Illinois, so I thought she might like to know.
*Dahlia Lithwick*: A math teacher told my mom it was a good thing my little brother was good looking because he was dumb as a post.


----------

